# Need Processor and mobo



## aditya.vikram.dalmia (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all...I want to buy processor and motherboard...within the range rs. 13K for both...processor should be from i5 series..so please refer me some good mobos that reduce the need for video card...my uses are gaming surfing .........please refer some good one...thaks in advance...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*

Please post what you have like which you have. 
And there is no mobo that reduces GPU dependence. 
By gaming what type of games? A few specific names would be better


----------



## Vamsisd (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*

Although Hd 3000 Graphics on the 2500k is good enough......Gaming sucks!while that too depends on the game your playin....like for splinter cell 2...the iGpu should be enough.....but for splinter cell conviction and etc etc  lol ........u need to have a discreet gpu.......buy an i3 processor for 6~ k....and a h67 mobo....if your not interested in overclocking......and get a Mid range card.......


----------



## aditya.vikram.dalmia (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*



thetechfreak said:


> Please post what you have like which you have.
> And there is no mobo that reduces GPU dependence.
> By gaming what type of games? A few specific names would be better




Games like nfs shift should run smooth and HD video playing shouldn't be hell...i found Intel DH67BLB3 mobo nd i5 650..a better option but wasn't sure so please refer something in contraast to these..

also...do i5 650 nd 661 will be much distinct in performace???????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*

^^ HD2000 on i5 (3000 on K unlocked ones) can run NFS Shift but you won't enjoy playing at such low resolution. 

secondly, H67 support *ONLY* Core i5 2*** (like 2400 or 2500 & 2500k and also some core i7s) and not the last generation Core i5 750, 650 (3 digits means old gen, 4 digit proccy are latest gen). but if you don't have a graphics card, getting a core i5 won't help at all in gaming.


----------



## aditya.vikram.dalmia (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*

that's it...I need suggestions which one would be best as per usage nd price...which ver. of i5 would be better and mobo...yet I don't have video card but I'll buy that after a couple of months..


----------



## Vamsisd (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*

change the Title of the thread.....quite Misleading.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*

@aditya - @i5 6xx - ahh the good ol days when intel used to rip people off soooo hard they wud weep silently for months!!  

i5 6xx is a dual core for ~9k... 

u shud go for an i3 2100 + H61 + HD 5670 512MB DDR5/HD6750 1GB DDR5 = ~15/17k depending on which gpu u buy...


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: Processor and mobo buying guide*



$$Lionking$$ said:


> @aditya - @i5 6xx - ahh the good ol days when intel used to rip people off soooo hard they wud weep silently for months!!
> 
> i5 6xx is a dual core for ~9k...
> 
> u shud go for an i3 2100 + H61 + HD 5670 512MB DDR5/HD6750 1GB DDR5 = ~15/17k depending on which gpu u buy...



+1 .. Nice suggestion.Also what about ur ram ? If u were tite in budget go for amd setup. In that price range u can get a decent onboard gpu as well.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2012)

@ OP - if you only need mobo+cpu get core i5 2310 @ 9.8k and *Gigabyte H61M-S2P-B3* @ 3.2k and add a powerful GPU later


----------



## aditya.vikram.dalmia (Mar 5, 2012)

sorry for not being in touch...thanks a lot all for ur suggestions..one last question is that H61 which model r u referring to???
and I will add 1gb GPU later..Is there alot of difference in workings of i3 2100 and i5 2400?? i'm nt interested in ovrcloking...i am very confusedwhich one to choose..!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ see the bold words on the above post of mine for mobo model name 

If you are not going to OC get the best cpu you can get within your budget - performance wise if you add a gpu later there will be around 10-15% performance difference ( in games ) between core i3 2100 and i5 2400.


----------

